# Support Group in New Brunswick, NJ



## Norm (Feb 23, 2011)

Find Your Voice will be starting a social anxiety support group in New Brunswick, NJ, starting on September 23rd. We've been facilitating support groups for over two years now and have had over a hundred meetings. Our participants are excited to say that our group has really helped them to put anxiety in its place and get on about living their lives. We currently have locations in New Brunswick, Barrington, and Malaga; and will soon have a group for young adults and teens in Glassboro. We keep growing! 

Find Your Voice is a nonprofit organization dedicated to helping people to help themselves overcome social anxiety disorder. Our goal is to provide a safe, friendly and nonjudgmental environment for people to support each other and to practice proven strategies for overcoming social anxiety. We use a variety of helpful techniques from Cognitive Behavioral Therapy (CBT), Acceptance and Commitment Therapy (ACT) and other approaches. We are not professional therapists; rather, our founders suffered from generalized social anxiety for many years, have slowly but surely worked their way to more fulfilling lives, and now wish to help others to overcome this disorder.

To find out more about our group in New Brunswick, please visit our meetup page at http://www.meetup.com/Find-Your-Voice-Central-Jersey-Branch. For other locations (in Southern New Jersey), go to www.meetup.com/Find-Your-Voice-Social-Anxiety-Support-South-Jersey, and for information about our organization, please visit www.findyourvoicenj.org.


----------

